# prairie grass seed mix



## spartansbleedgreen (Jan 30, 2006)

anyone know of a reasonably priced source of a seed mix that contains switchgrass, big blue stem, indian grass, and native prairie grasses like that. Does Pheasants Forever and quail unlimited or any organization like that distribute something like that?


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

www.stockseed.com

www.sharpbro.com

www.ernstseed.com


All of the above are reputable.

Another excellent source, though they don't have a website, is Osenbaugh Seed, out in Lucas, Iowa. I've purchased their seeds and planted them with great results. Their phone number is 800.582.2788.


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

PF does have a great Native Prairie mix. Livingston county chapter where you live is a good chapter, if you need a contact for them PM me. Its a whole lot cheaper than buying it yourself.


----------



## Ron Tropea (Jan 10, 2006)

Here is a site that may help you. I see that some of the grasses that you have listed in your posting, are in their seed mix for upland game plots. When you get to the site, click on the title and it will give you a list of the grass seeds in the mix.
Shortcut to: http://www.whitetailhabitat.com/upland_plots.asp


----------



## Richard Obeshaw (Dec 22, 2005)

spartansbleedgreen said:


> anyone know of a reasonably priced source of a seed mix that contains switchgrass, big blue stem, indian grass, and native prairie grasses like that. Does Pheasants Forever and quail unlimited or any organization like that distribute something like that?


Most of the PF chapters have free seed available if you are a member. It is usually last years seed, but still works well. Switchgrass seed has some extra cost attached to it.

You may want to check out Nativescape in Manchester. They may be able to help.
www.nativescape.net


----------



## diamoma1 (Jul 7, 2000)

Here's another option to look at:

http://www.whitetailhabitat.com/


----------

